# What is BH for corners?



## Julian (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, I've heard from some people that it takes ~25 seconds to memo the corners using "BH" and ~10 seconds to solve them. What exactly is BH, and hoe does it work? Search function yields no results.

Thanks


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well sure it does http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12268-BH-Tutorial
All I searched was BH Corners and found this easily.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12268-BH-Tutorial


----------



## Julian (Dec 3, 2010)

Woop... thanks


----------



## aronpm (Dec 3, 2010)

Julian said:


> ~25 seconds to memo the corners using "BH" and ~10 seconds to solve them.


 
Lol that memo is really slow


----------



## riffz (Dec 3, 2010)

BH is just a solving method, not a memory method.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2010)

BH has a page in the Wiki.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html

Do we have to learn all these 378 algorithms for BH corners or only some of them?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 3, 2010)

Why are people so ****ing bad at searching? It's not that hard.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html
> 
> *Do we have to learn all these 378 algorithms for BH corners or only some of them?*


 
From the site you linked:



> The following are all algorithms necessary to use the Beyer-Hardwick method for corners. Please bear in mind that there are often multiple algorithms you could use for a certain case. *The case name is more important for each algorithm than the given algorithm.* In later pages to follow you will see how to use the case name for a certain cycle to construct the correct algorithm when solving. We include one algorithm for each case merely for completeness.



No, you do not need to learn more than about 10-15 _cases_, or types of commutators. Read the tutorials linked to in this thread for a further explanation. Sadly, Daniel nor I have had enough to time put together the explanation page we talked about on that site. Byu's tutorial does a very good job of explaining this, and would be a good resource to follow up with.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Dec 9, 2010)

Not too sure but i've been self teaching myself how to permute and oriente (simultaniously) corners aswell as edges using commutators... like, not too sure if I use actual ''pure'' commutators, but i sure and doing XYX'Y' stuff, it's pretty intuitive. I was told it sounded lie BH at some point, but this is much more advanced stuff...


----------



## riffz (Dec 9, 2010)

How is it more advanced? BH is commutators.


----------

